# How to Test Electric Fence Controller??



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Among others, I have an old Holdem Model 57 Electric Fence Controller. When I plug it in I get a Power Signal, but no Fence Signal. Found this thing a long time ago at a yard sale with a few other controllers. About time to put these to work, if they even do work. 

How do you test electric fence units to see if they work? Read something about shorting over the terminals +/- but I don't get a spark when holding plastic handle screwdriver slightly over the neg. terminal with tip on pos. terminal. 

Chance the fuse is bad? Where would you even find a fuse for old controllers?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Take the fuse out. Take said fuse to local hardware store. Purchase replacement. Install new fuse.:clap:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Rose. I'll give the fuse a try.


----------



## muddywillys (Sep 10, 2008)

go ahead and touch both terminals at once see if it shocks you. it wont kill you, plus you are fixing to use it on your animals, what better way to know what happens to your animals when they touch it. at least you can sit back and say how bad you feel for them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The BEST way is to use a fence tester, since it not only tells you IF it works, but also tells you the output voltage

http://www.google.com/products?comp...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Remember to properly use a ground wire when testing the fence unit too, false readings can occur when not grounded, and when installing the unit a proper ground is needed too otherwise your unit will not charge a fence line very far and defeat the purpose of having installed it in the first place..... An 8 foot copper ground rod is not cheap, but is what is usually recommended for an electric fence unit.

William
North Central Idaho


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Another way to test it is to pee on the fence...gives a whole new meaning to "lightning rod";-)

RF


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> Another way to test it is to pee on the fence...gives a whole new meaning to "lightning rod";-)
> 
> RF



ROFLAO!!!

You beat me to it!


----------

